# Lumberton NC  Nov 9th & 10th  Who's cooking



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2007)

shoot me a link, I might do it.  When is it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> shoot me a link, I might do it.  When is it?



I would be willing to bet it's the weekend of November 9-10, 2007......but that's just a lucky guess!  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd kind of like to do this one, but I qualified for some sort
of SC Best of the Best thing the same weekend near Charleston...
of course, knowing me, I might not do either.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 5, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ...of course, knowing me, I might not do either...



And I'm the one who always gets the "on the porch" crap?!?!?!   Cappy is worse than me! :roll:


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 5, 2007)

I have it marked down in pencil. Hopefully i can con my wife into letting me go.


----------



## Finney (Sep 16, 2007)

I was thinking I might do this one.  It's just a little south of the new job.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be there with Crawdad Creek BBQ.. looking forward to meeting you


----------

